# TBHers in Oklahoma



## Beesplease (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello all,
I was wondering if any of you are located in Oklahoma and could use some help this spring with your hives? After reading every post on this forum, I am now a virtual storehouse of information about bees, with very minimal understanding of how to apply most of it. Will work in exchange for exposure to bees. Thanks.

P.S. I'm in Tulsa, so this also applies to those in SE Kansas, SW Missouri and NW Arkansas


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry you haven't gotten a response. If you happen to be up this far, I'm between Omaha and Lincoln and you're welcome to come look over my top bar hives and the rest of my hives too if you like.


----------



## Jim Young (Aug 31, 2004)

Gregg, You may wish to contact Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Association.
http://www.okbees.org/NEOBA.htm


----------



## Beesplease (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello,
MB, thanks for the invite. I would love to come up there sometime and see your operation. How are the nucs doing?
Jim, I have joined the NEOBA and been to a few meetings. I haven't run into anyone yet that uses tbh's, but I'm keepng a low profile, trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>MB, thanks for the invite. I would love to come up there sometime and see your operation.

Let me know when.

>How are the nucs doing?

They are booming.

>Jim, I have joined the NEOBA and been to a few meetings. I haven't run into anyone yet that uses tbh's

All in all, there are not a lot of TBH users.

> but I'm keepng a low profile, trying to learn as much as I can.

Probably wise. The old timers don't tend to approve of things they've never seen.







In fact some of the young beekeepers don't either.


----------



## Beesplease (Nov 12, 2005)

Michael,
I'm happy to hear that your nucs are over-wintering well. When do you anticipate them being ready for sale? I could come pick 1 or 2 up and check out your bee yard at the same time







Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would guess the first part of April the way things are going. I WOULD have guessed more like the first part of May for a typical winter.


----------



## Beesplease (Nov 12, 2005)

We've had almost no winter weather here so far. The last couple of nights it got down to about 18 degrees, but it was back up to 68 today. I've seen crocus and tulips blooming already. Go figure


----------

